# Where to buy Terminators in Canada?



## Brute_O (Jul 27, 2011)

Any one know how or where I can get a set of 29.5Terms in Ontario, Canada?? And at a decent price...


----------



## REDBRUTE1 (Oct 30, 2010)

2koolperformance


----------



## Brute_O (Jul 27, 2011)

awesome thanks!!! i see they have outlaw2's also..... now i dont know what i want. lol


----------

